

Show HN: A text-based fantasy RPG for iPhone - amandamaguiera
http://elven.avalancia.com/

======
Kiro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=wispor](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=wispor)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=precipices](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=precipices)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=graviboots](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=graviboots)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=prec1pice](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=prec1pice)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=wistarius](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=wistarius)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=rezard](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=rezard)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=nickhammonds](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=nickhammonds)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=jeremyselons](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=jeremyselons)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=silveredge](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=silveredge)

~~~
dang
All banned, along with the sockpuppets who voted for this one and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8059692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8059692).

------
djent
This looks like another Mafia Wars clone...

~~~
prec1pice
I just tried it. Actually, it goes quite a bit deeper with story and puzzles.
Pretty fun game, simple but I like it.

~~~
thejosh
That's lucky that you tried it, did you try it when creating it?

------
wispor
This looks fun, reminds me of some good old days.

~~~
dang
Please stop sockpuppeting.

------
precipices
looks like fun, kudos! i like how it's free.

~~~
Kiro
> looks like fun, kudos! i like how it's free.

Sure you do. It's your own game after all.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7949536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7949536)

